# Logo Items?



## jeff (Sep 28, 2004)

Should we begin selling IAP logo items (mugs, hats, etc.) now, or should we wait for the Board to be elected and let them establish that program?


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2004)

This is very interesting!  I kind of thought everybody would want things now!  We have some of the logo buttons and magnets already, and we have a good line on some great T-shirts!  I'm not trying to talk anybody into anything, just interested in how things are turning out!  Keep up the voting!

Scott.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott...I'm READY to buy some stuff now, I just didn't want to rush the committee or board.  Just give me a price list and I'll get my checkbook out!


----------



## Scottydont (Sep 29, 2004)

Sam at BT3central.com put the BT stuff on Cafepress.com. that is linked on his site. Anyone can sign up to post their artwork and choose what boutique item are available to be done with yuor artwork. The prices are OK, certainly not cheap but anyone can have their own tinkets and trash without having inventory anything. Cafepress rebates you a percentage of the sales. I have a t-shirt (Hanes) that has held up well and a porcelain coffee mug that I have been using for about a year, very nice.


----------



## davidperkinssj (Sep 29, 2004)

What ever you have now great.. we can have it boath ways.. list it for those who want it now..
other will wait for the good stuff...


----------



## Darley (Sep 30, 2004)

Well Scott , Jeff thing starter to looking good, now is time to chase the right price for each item and to put a listing of good up on this site.

Cheer 

Serge


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2004)

I think the sales could start now and the board can pick it up when they are established. using pay pal automatically keeps a set of books. it is only a matter of getting access to them.


----------



## ilikewood (Oct 12, 2004)

One problem...no treasurer.  We need someone who is going to be able to handle the money and pay the bills!!  Lets wait til that person is on the board ready to go.


----------

